# RNCF Holton Heath



## godzilla73 (Aug 16, 2013)

Be meaning to stick these up for a while but general life crap has not permitted it up until this point. Back in May when we were down in Portland, we found ourselves at a loose end at the end of a Saturday which had not been all we had expected. As a result, someone (might have been Newage) suggested we take a stroll down to Holton Heath. Fortunately, we were joined by Tocsin Bang and WinchItIn - two finer exploring blokes you will not meet - and after a ramble through some hedgerows, we found ourselves at the underground reservoir.

Holton Heath was a cordite factory, and as such is in an interesting predicament. The authorities can't clear the site because it has become a haven for wildlife - they couldn't build anything anyway, because of ground contamination. As a consequence, there is an awful lot of original structures that are still intact - genuine WW1 architecture and other stuff - the most impressive of which is undoubtedly the reservoir itself.

























There are lots of other interesting buildings on this huge site, most interestingly the blast shelters which are dotted around the place - a few shots of which are below.











And a good day was had by all - but still plenty more to see for future visits.
Godzy


----------



## Newage (Aug 16, 2013)

Was a good day indeed, the last few shots are of the "Control trench"
Got to go back and do some night shots.

Cheers newage


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Mick. I stand corrected - the control trench it was. Definitely worth another visit though...
Godzy


----------



## cptpies (Aug 17, 2013)

Did you manage to get to one of the Bofors towers?


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sure did Captain. And an excellent specimen it is too....


----------



## cptpies (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheers godzy, I think I will link that pic on the edob overlay it's such a good one.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great! What a privelige - I feel like this is the DP equivalent of being knighted!
Godzy


----------



## cptpies (Aug 18, 2013)

More like an MBE mate, you'll have to do better than Rich Cooper for the knighthood ;-)


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice one Godzy, It was great meeting up with you guys, this place made my day as Portland was a wash out.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 23, 2013)

No problems Winch - it was a good trip all round! Must do it again soon.....


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 24, 2013)

Winch It In said:


> Nice one Godzy, It was great meeting up with you guys, this place made my day as Portland was a wash out.



Ditto, was good to meet you guys...apologies for being so fucked, it was a l-o-n-g day for me...


----------

